# WD hitch finally installed! I very highly recommend it!



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I finally got the WD hitch installed. The right one, installed by the right person, the right way.

OMG (that stands for Oh My Gosh, so it is hopefully not annoying or offensive) it made such a difference! My trailer empty is 4k pounds and the truck is rated to pull 5k dead weight, so I was well under the limits, but this hitch, wow! It feels like my truck and trailer are the same vehicle now, not two different vehicles that just happen to be connected. It's so much smoother!

I'm posting this just to recommend that anyone who is even remotely considering maybe trying one -- do it! Wow!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Very timely! I am shopping for one right now. What brand did you get?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

This is the exact hitch I got: https://www.etrailer.com/Weight-Distribution-Hitch/Curt/C24UR.html
The brand is Curt. If you're looking to buy, let me tell you a few things I learned:

Make sure the place you use knows what they are doing. The first place I went to would have been great for an ordinary hitch installation, but they didn't realize that there are multiple styles of WD hitches, and they ordered the wrong one, and the results were very bad. It took a while to get that sorted out. I had to eventually email the trailer manufacturer and talk to the manufacturer of the hitch to make sure I got the right one. Also, the guy at the first place was like, "I haven't ever installed a weight distribution hitch on a horse trailer but I'm willing to try," whereas the guy at the second place said "This is the third one of these I've done this week." I should have turned around and left when the first guy told me that.
Apparently WD hitches are yet another thing right now where supply is scarce. If you use etrailer, as I did, make sure the product is actually in stock. They display all products, even those that are not in stock. Also be ready for the possibility that the one you want won't be available.
Decide whether you want sway control or not. And if so, do you want integrated sway control or a WD hitch that has sway control bars that can be removed? With many (most?) sway control systems, you can't back up the trailer while the bars are attached. I opted out of sway control.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> It's so much smoother!


Does it help with the sway with semi's you were concerning about in the past?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks mucho!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> I finally got the WD hitch installed. The right one, installed by the right person, the right way.
> 
> OMG (that stands for Oh My Gosh, so it is hopefully not annoying or offensive) it made such a difference! My trailer empty is 4k pounds and the truck is rated to pull 5k dead weight, so I was well under the limits, but this hitch, wow! It feels like my truck and trailer are the same vehicle now, not two different vehicles that just happen to be connected. It's so much smoother!
> 
> I'm posting this just to recommend that anyone who is even remotely considering maybe trying one -- do it! Wow!


Go you!


----------

